# Easy rollers



## Garin

Zdravím všechny!
Překládám film, ve kterém parta staříků hraje _bocce_, což je hra podobná _pétanque_, a mají trička s nápisem "Easy Rollers", což - jak uvádí dialogová listina - má být vtipná narážka na to, že umí dobře (snadno = easy) koulet (= roll) těmi koulemi, se kterými se _bocce_ hraje. Stále se mi ale nedaří vymyslet nějaký stručný a vtipný název pro ten jejich tým v češtině. Hledal jsem inspiraci na internetu, kde jsem mimo jiné zjistil, že v bluesovém dialektu se "easy roller" říká prostitutce, myslím si ale, že tento dvojsmysl nebyl záměrem tvůrců. Chtělo by to prostě nějaký název, který by odkazoval na koulení či válení a seděl by k obrázku, který na těch tričkách mají, což jsou tři postavy s koulí v ruce. 
Nenapadlo by vás něco vtipného?
Díky za tipy.


----------



## ilocas2

velký kulový

tři kule jako v Sarajevu


----------



## Mori.cze

Volvox globator 

Musí to být název družstva, nebo jde jen o hlášku na tričko (čili by stačilo něco jako "my válíme")?


----------



## Garin

Měl by to být název týmu a Velký kulový se mi líbí, díky Ilocasi!


----------

